# My dad went a little crazy this morning!



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Picked him up and he had three deer on the ground!!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Guess he's hungry!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

He texted and said to come pick him up cause he was out of shells!!


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

t_rout said:


> he texted and said to come pick him up cause he was out of shells!!


lmaof


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Best get to cleaning and off 2cool for now. Lol


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

X2


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

X3 Glad he doesn't hunt on my place. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

He was mad at them today!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

You probably went through 6 or 7 beers watching him skin those stupid things.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

After the 4th beer I grabbed my knife and cleaned one for him! Lik


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I hope my dad is still knocking them down at that age.Congrats


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

T_rout said:


> He texted and said to come pick him up cause he was out of shells!!


WTG dad!

Cool shepherd in the back ground too!


----------



## Hammerhead79 (Jan 13, 2013)

My grandpa was like that, I think he had a spell of alzheimer's ,forgot he shot the first one... at least he is close to tagging out


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

He's like a shark! Smells blood and attacks!! Lmao we've been giving him **** all day.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

That is awesome!!! Congrats to him!


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

Congrats to your Dad. Perfect weather for it too.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Man were you set up.Bet he'd just shot one if you hadn't been there.That's so cool,something ya'll will never forget.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

You're right he went crazy. I've kicked people off for that back when I use to take people hunting on some land I had the right to hunt on.
I guess it is what it is. Now, I live at the farm & my neighbor shoots no telling how many deer a year.
I'm now not a big horn hunter but its always nice to see some decent bucks. Since, I live nexts to a mass murderer I rarely see any mature bucks & it really disturbs me. 
I was always taught if you take something from nature you should put something back. I saw this post & yes it disturbed me. I always wonder what was he thinking. The work starts when you pull the trigger.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Rubberback,

You would hate to see what we used to do when our biologist wanted us to kill hundreds of deer in a season. 

I'm willing to bet you don't know what there management program is based on. Shooting a few deer at one sitting probably won't hurt anything.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

In 3, 2, 1.....

Â©


----------



## black312mag (Dec 7, 2013)

That's awesome. Good work!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

pacontender said:


> Rubberback,
> 
> You would hate to see what we used to do when our biologist wanted us to kill hundreds of deer in a season.
> 
> I'm willing to bet you don't know what there management program is based on. Shooting a few deer at one sitting probably won't hurt anything.


Your right. I just hate seeing it. I wish I could manage the deer here but it would be a waste of money. I would need to shoot a bunch of does. 
I would let others come & get some meat. I kill one at a time I'm too old to clean three at once.
Now, hogs thats a different story. I'll blast everyone I see.


----------



## Lil Jimmy (Nov 25, 2011)

poco jim said:


> Guess he's hungry!


Not anymore! Lol


----------



## jakeego1 (Sep 14, 2012)

I don't see nothing wrong, looks like he took a mature trophy, a deer that looks like most people would take off as a management, and a doe. Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Rubberback said:


> You're right he went crazy. I've kicked people off for that back when I use to take people hunting on some land I had the right to hunt on.
> I guess it is what it is. Now, I live at the farm & my neighbor shoots no telling how many deer a year.
> I'm now not a big horn hunter but its always nice to see some decent bucks. Since, I live nexts to a mass murderer I rarely see any mature bucks & it really disturbs me.
> I was always taught if you take something from nature you should put something back. I saw this post & yes it disturbed me. I always wonder what was he thinking. The work starts when you pull the trigger.


The guys place we were on is a long time friend of ours. He has to shoot over 50 deer this year so we went to help him out. Your right, the work starts when you pull the trigger! That's why we went, to help a friend out. All the meat is spoken for so none will go to waste trust me!! I have 21 guys at work that asked for deer! They want it all, the liver, heart, kidneys! All of the bucks we killed were over 5 1/5 and the highest scoring one was 123". I'd say that was a good management hunt.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

The 8 point I got this morning. He was 6 1/2 and had a 21" neck!!!!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Nice shooting*

That's what I call deer management ! Culling is the only way to get your place the way you want it , also a way to fill the freezer . :fireworks:fireworks


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats to your Dad.


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

Looks like a great trip and time spent with your pops. Nothing better than that!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Cool deal, that looks like lots of fun......


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Nice going! Nothing like hunting with your Dad. No doubt a trip you guys will talk about for a long time!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

T_rout said:


> The guys place we were on is a long time friend of ours. He has to shoot over 50 deer this year so we went to help him out. Your right, the work starts when you pull the trigger! That's why we went, to help a friend out. All the meat is spoken for so none will go to waste trust me!! I have 21 guys at work that asked for deer! They want it all, the liver, heart, kidneys! All of the bucks we killed were over 5 1/5 and the highest scoring one was 123". I'd say that was a good management hunt.


I've just never shot more than one deer at a time. Now hogs thats a different story. Well, sounds like yall are eating the whole deer. LOL!


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

Your dad can text? My dad always asks me how to get this **** envelope off his phone...lol


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

One trip and done! HA! Nice management. Congrats


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Clint Leopold said:


> Your dad can text? My dad always asks me how to get this **** envelope off his phone...lol


Yea, finally got him to try after years of trying!! Only problem is he forgot his glasses on Sunday so he couldn't see the screen to text!! I got an 8 Sunday and he was driving so I texted him to come get me. Ten minutes later he called and told me he'd been trying to read what I wrote but his arms weren't long enough to hold the phone far enough away!!! Lmao


----------

